# schooner. I'm a geek.



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

at last I think I 've got it.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

She looks like Bluenose to me, at least very similar:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/bluenose-rudder-nova-scotia-1.3794273


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

jg grant said:


> at last I think I 've got it.


Nice one, Ronnie - when are we sailing??

Taff


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Please tell us more , is it yours , have you built it, can I book a berth?

Bob


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you gentlemen. Around 1984 I used to take a book out of Browns bay library called,'American fishing schooners from 18 to 19 something. I had it out so often I was given a copy as a birthday present by my wife. From there I contacted the maritime museum of Halifax NS Canada and they supplied me with blueprints of Bluenose, a ship commemorated on there 20 cent coin because she was so fast to and from the Grand Banks. I built a plank on frame model for two channel radio and she sailed very well.
Then I went on to a 2 metre model also plank on frame, double skinned kauri on cedar.She has yet to get wet because I have no way of transporting her unless I buy a van or make a custom built trailer. But for me all of the fun was in the building.
All the wood it is made from was scavenged from a cabinet makers in Browns bay. The Owner is a fellow member of the Browns bay club to which I belonged at the time. I showed him a picture of bluenose and he declared it beautiful and where did I get it. He was gobsmacked when I told him.'out of your jumbo bin mate'.Maybe one day but for now she's called,'yet to get wet.'


----------

